# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Oxford Russian grammar and verbs!!

## Yazeed

It is, bez voprosa, the best Russian grammar book ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
In spite of its size, it has EVERYTHING!! 
YA LYUBLYU MOEY KNIGU!!

----------


## Jasper May

Baaah, crap! You need the Penguin book!! (search for Nicholas Brown on amazon.com)  ::

----------


## Pravit

Ooh...I can see the sparks fly!   ::   ::   
From what I understood, the Penguin book is a course, i.e. it starts from the ground up, has vocabulary and that sort of thing, whereas the Oxford book Mixaelus mentioned is a grammar review. So it's just a really big book with everything you could possibly want to know about Russian grammar. Handy if you've finished learning grammar for some time and you need to brush up or check on something. Or is it also a course?

----------


## Jasper May

Oh ok then. Then it just may be a little globule of faeces.

----------


## ronaldM

It's not a course. It's a thin but comprehensive book with sections on, for example, The verb, The preposition, The numeral, etc. It describes just about every rule and exception to it. It's 240 pages long and cost UK pound 7.99.  
If you really want to learn Russian grammar it's an ideal complement to whatever book you are using.  
Ron

----------


## Pravit

Yeah, my sister gave me a grammar review book as a gift. I like it, I'm going to start using it to check the exact declination of numbers with such and such preposition. Of course, I'll get the basic stuff wrong  ::

----------

